# Car GraveYard, Cambridgeshire, May 11



## Em_Ux (May 26, 2011)

If you go down to the woods today....​

This site has been on UrbanX & my 'to do' list for quite a while now. 
We have not been able to find out anything about this site. If anyone knows it & has any info it would be nice to hear it!

We knew roughly where in the woods the site was but was not really sure what to expect. We started off on the foot path in the direction of the woods & the deeper we got into the woods more & more was becoming visable. 

A car door leant against a tree:







Or a whole car hiding in the undergrowth! :






A lot of the vehicles are so old that we are not sure what they are! :






We also came across what looks to be an old delivery van:






The contents was lots of trays:






One of them was labelled L.C.T Factory: 






Does anyone have any ideas about this van?

We also found caravans.

Caravans peely paint:






A trike:






& lots more cars:






Skoda? :





















Mini? :






Tax disc dated 1990:






Thanks to UrbanX for a good explore & for finding out about this site


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2011)

Looks like a great place for a good wander. Some very nice finds.
I was intrigued by the Singer car, as I hadn't heard of them before. According to Wiki (no citation, though) the company stopped manufacturing in 1970 and the one you found wasn't one of the last to be produced...so it's fairly old.
Cheers, Em.


----------



## night crawler (May 26, 2011)

Great place and photo's , the first two look like a ford Anglia and an Avenger and yes that was a mini and I noticed an A35, quite a collection. Singer were part of the Roots group.


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

Fantastic collection of images here!


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2011)

Excellent photos as usual Em! I'll post mine up this afternoon, thanks for a lovely explore!


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2011)

In a sleepy village in Cambridgeshire lays the remains of an eccentric hoarders life. 
This isn’t a commercial scrap yard, nor even a dumping place. These are projects. Put aside for a rainy day, or until the right part turns up. They are not stacked in piles, they are parked sparsely around the site, which has now grown into a mature woodland; rewarding explorers who dare to venture a little further into the woods. 






If anyone can help identify these cars, please feel free to comment:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.
Gotta love this grille:





7.





8.
Love this old Vauxhalls expression of pain





9.





10.





11.





12. There was also this van: 





Side on, you can see it is still full of hundreds of identical metal boxes





The boxes found inside:










Can anyone date these reg plates?










There was also a caravan, still packed with possessions:





13. It’s not just motor vehicles, check out the trike on the roof!





UrbanX’s new ride:





I did manage find a bit of derelict building to explore on the site, sort of…





There were a few interesting bits around it tho: 
Bottles:





Old Cigarette crate





Pippette:


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

Nice pics! Love picture 11


----------



## escortmad79 (May 26, 2011)

Gutted about the mk1 Escort! 

Pic 1 is an Austin Allegro
Pic 2 looks like an Austin A30 Countryman Estate
Pic 4 is a Hillman Avenger
Pic 5 is a Ford Anglia
Pic 6 is a "sit up & beg" Ford Popular 103E
Pic 8 is a seriously banana'd Vauxhall Chevette
Pic 9 is a Triumph Dolomite
Pic 12 is a Ford Thames 400E


----------



## night crawler (May 26, 2011)

You forgot number 10 which looks like another A35, brilliant photo's Urban X makes you feel as though your stood there.


----------



## Em_Ux (May 27, 2011)

Excellent photos and write up UrbanX.

Thanks for the info on the cars you guys and girls have shared


----------



## oldbloke (May 27, 2011)

*Numberplate*

*KPO 222 *


This combination was issued from 1949.................the year of MY birth also.

This plate would have been issued by West Sussex C.C. (currently Portsmouth). 

Thanks for this info given to.............................

http://www.numberplates.com/private-plates-issued/issued.asp


----------



## lazyurbexer (May 27, 2011)

I think that door way up on photo 1 may be a mk1 Escort door.


----------



## alex76 (May 27, 2011)

Nicely done, I love these old cars like the ones I grew up with. Quality 
Nice find and great shots well enjoyed this thread thanks


----------



## Simon-G (May 28, 2011)

I love these pictures, just love em something soooo good about cars that have been left to be eaten by the elements around them. And the bike on top of the car roof I had one of them when I was about 10.

Really enjoyed these.


----------



## Em_Ux (May 29, 2011)

oldbloke said:


> *KPO 222 *
> 
> 
> This combination was issued from 1949.................the year of MY birth also.
> ...



Nice work thanks Oldbloke!

Thanks for all the replies.

This site was really interesting & I think there's even more to be seen!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2011)

oldbloke said:


> *KPO 222 *
> 
> 
> This combination was issued from 1949.................the year of MY birth also.



Great info! 
Which is in better condition now, you or the car?


----------

